# Packaging



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys

Looking for some cheap resealable coffee pouchs with a degassing valve, I know HasBean sell them but looking for alternative suppliers

Thanks in advance


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

You could try CharlotteExpress Packaging. Minimum of 250 bags, though and their degas arrangement is slightly different - not a big plastic valve. Don't think there is such a thing as "cheap" pouches.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

http://standuppouches.co.uk/coffee_bags_coffee_pouches_sacs_de_cafe_emballage_aluminum_gusset_foil.htm.htm

min order 1000

http://store.pacificbag.com/products.aspx based

based abroad, min order 500


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

The first one, Standuppouches, I believe is from India. I ordered a batch and it took around 10 days for delivery.


----------

